# It's almost time



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

It looks like this week we will have temps in the 50's and that action is getting better fishing at the Devon and bridgeport power plants so get ready it looks like it's almost time to get out the and start the never ending quest to catch a trophey Striper


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hmmmmmm, planning a trip down to Virginia Beach area to meet with the AC on their turf, and still hoping for making a left hand turn up the coast to your neck and fishing some "new" territories and waters. Let me know, when things really get going, and................

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Shaggy I'll be in Virginia Beach this weekend I'm not sure I'll have time to fish but if your there let me know I would love to finally meet you in person


----------

